
Is Your VC Really Committed To Your Seed Round? - robgo.org - robgo
http://www.robgo.org/post/3178032588/is-your-vc-really-committed-to-your-seed-round
======
jdp23
A great set of questions. My startup Intrinsa took a seed round from USVP in
the 90s, and it worked out great -- they split the next $4M round with Hummer
Winblad, and stayed deeply involved the whole time. But as Rob points out,
there are lots of ways it can go wrong ... best to think things through up
front.

